
Rapid Decline of the Natural World Is a Crisis Even Bigger Than Climate Change - makerofspoons
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/nature-destruction-climate-change-world-biodiversity_n_5c49e78ce4b06ba6d3bb2d44
======
makerofspoons
As we begin to appreciate the damage industrialization has brought about the
future looks increasingly bleak.

